# Trying to get a job at Target but HR is being rude.



## Ash025 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi guys! I need as much help as I can get. I applied to my local target in person and I was speaking to the manager about the possibility of employment. He said he liked me and that he will keep in contact with me. Fast forward to this week I call in order to set up an interview and my interview is for Friday at 10 am (Today). That time rolls around and I don’t get any indication or call. I wait about two hours and still nothing so I call the store and connect to HR and at the beginning she is happy to assist me and tells me she sent an email to me in order to begin the first portion of the interview process and to have it completed in 24 hours. I ask how long it takes to receive the email and she says it should be No more then an hour. I thank her for her time and I search my email for the message. I see nothing. I begin to worry but I try to reassure myself and wait an hour but I still do not receive anything. I speak with my mentor first and he tells me to call HR again and let them know what happened so I do. I call and no response. No worries, I speak with workers via online chat and they tell me to try and contact HR again so I do. We finally connect after an hour and she puts me on hold to resort the issue. Then, the call hangs up out of no where. I call back, believing it must have been an error but then she immediately puts me on hold again. So, I wait. Then the call hangs up once again. I wait 25 minutes before calling one more time and I tell her “Hello! The call seems to be failing and I apologize for calling so much but I really want this job and I want to do anything I can in order to have a chance.” And before allowing me to finish she says “Okay.” And hangs up on me on the spot. What can I do about this? I have been wanting to work here for years but it feels like there is nothing I can do. Does anyone have any advice for me? I have never worked at a target before but my friend who works there put in a good word for me and the manager in the position I applied for seemed to like me a lot and spoke to his HR about me. What can I do?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 26, 2021)

Call and ask for that manager.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 26, 2021)

If you persist and do get a job there, be aware that you'll likely experience more of this behavior but in person.  I doubt you're the only person HR treats this way.  And other leaders at the store might behave similarly.  Not so sure I'd want to work there.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 26, 2021)

Some stores have constant connectivity issues with the phones. Lost calls, trouble answering calls, dropped calls. It's all very common at my store.


----------



## Ash025 (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks guys. I’m honestly just incredibly nervous to call back there again after that experience but my friend tells me that working there is a really nice experience.


----------



## azure (Mar 26, 2021)

Ash025 said:


> Thanks guys. I’m honestly just incredibly nervous to call back there again after that experience but my friend tells me that working there is a really nice experience.


You don’t necessarily have to go through HR. Ask to talk to the ETL of whatever department your applying for. There are also multiple people in HR. The ETL is the one that does the interview and chooses weather or not to accept you. They say the email only takes an hour but it really takes like 7. I would recommend applying online in the future and make a resume. Target is a complex place and a lot of things can go wrong. I would record your calls depending on if it’s legal in your state to record without saying anything just in case. It’s really weird they would just hang up on you. I would think it’s an accident but if you don’t think it was I would record the calls just in case. Depending on how big the store is there may be a ETL of HR so if you do get hung up on you could try talking to them or the BPHR with the proof. The BPHR is the business partner for Human Resources which is someone from corporate so they are really high up and every store has one.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 26, 2021)

I would check your spam box in case the email went there. You could also go into the Target account you set up when you applied and check there.  Make sure your email is correct. I’ve had people give us the wrong email and that is why they don’t hear from us.


----------



## Ash025 (Mar 26, 2021)

When I went to check on my application now, it all of a sudden says I am no longer considered for the job. The woman at HR told me she would send me an online interview and never did, and now it feels like I lost my only opportunity without my consent / control. What can I do about this now? Should I give them a call tomorrow and personally ask for the ETL?


----------



## Ash025 (Mar 26, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I would check your spam box in case the email went there. You could also go into the Target account you set up when you applied and check there.  Make sure your email is correct. I’ve had people give us the wrong email and that is why they don’t hear from us.


I checked there, and we also confirmed the email. I just never received it unfortunately and the HR was unwilling to work with me to resolve the issue.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 27, 2021)

You can also reach the point of annoying/nagging. Are you able to email them? Try that.  If you are no longer considered now, you might have to wait and try again in a month or two. We hire again in June.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 27, 2021)

There maybe no hours now.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 27, 2021)

It also could be that they are being polite and you are not moving forward in the interview process.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 27, 2021)

Please don't call the ETL on the weekend, it is ridiculously busy. Why don't you have your friend talk to HR and say something like hey my friend  applied their name is _______ , they would be a great fit for ____ workcenter but never received the link for their video interview can you resend.  Most stores problably aren't hiring at thr moment, hours are shit. The last thing you want to do is be overly aggressive, although you mean well it's prob a turn off. My store averages 60-80 applications a day, our HR ETL is always helping on the floor their is no way they could walk to their office, log on computer etc etc for every phone call.


----------

